# Havalon Knives and Blades



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey there, I used to be a distributor for Havalon knives and have a few left over that I'm looking to sell.

All knives are gone.

I have about 9 dozen blades left at $5 per dozen.



















PM me if you're interested. Located in Springville.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Where are you from?


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm in Springville.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I will take the orange one and some blades if you still have it.
How much for some extra blades?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I am also interested in extra blades.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

bass2muskie said:


> I will take the orange one and some blades if you still have it.
> How much for some extra blades?


Yep, I still have it. I'll pm you my cell number and you can text/call me. I'll be in Orem this evening and could possibly meet there.

I'll throw in a box of 12 blades with the knife. I'm thinking like an extra $5 per 12 additional blades. Price is negotiable if you want a bunch. I have about 200 blades.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

UPDATED Quantities remaining in original post.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Updated, just blades left now. $5/dozen. I have the 60xt full-length blades, as well as the #22 blades, which are shorter.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can you ship to rural Utah? Do you accept paypal or other form of electronic payment? Id like a dozen of the blades.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey huge I have a crew headed to price wedsnday if you need them brought down


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Can you ship to rural Utah? Do you accept paypal or other form of electronic payment? Id like a dozen of the blades.


I can do paypal. Yeah I can probably mail them.


----------

